#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-27
<alinrus1> stas inca treaz?
<khomfy> salut
<khomfy> am o intrebare legata de setarea vodafone prepay
<khomfy> ce date trebuie sa introduc la conexiuni vpn
<khomfy> la numar,utilizator,parola?
<khomfy> are cineva o idee,un link?
<charonux> salut, am o intrebare, instalarea ampjuke imi cere chmod 777 pentru cateva directoare din /var/www, cat de insecure este? mmultumesc
<charonux> a, am aflat, si /tmp e la fel, nu e asa grav
 * Chriisti Hello ppl***
<greedisgood> who greedisgood
<greedisgood> fail
<alinrus1>  "Vladimir Putin has signed an order calling for Russian federal  authorities to move to GNU/Linux, and for the creation of 'a single  repository of free software used in the federal bodies of executive  power.' :))
<stas> alinrus1: vladimir putin ii cel mai nambar uan :)
<stas> ba azi n-am mai iesit
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-28
<Chris01> salut
<Chris01> Stie cineva un hard disk extern 2.5 USB 2.0 care poate fi formatat cu XFS? 
<Chris01> ??
<Chris01> ma poate ajuta cineva?
<crekarasu> e careva pe aici ? 
<Chris01> da
<crekarasu> Salut Chris01 poti sa-mi spui si mie cum pot sa instalez php ?
<Chris01> din pacate nu stiu.....
<Chris01> si eu caut pe cineva intr-o problema
<crekarasu> am inteles, multumesc
<crekarasu> ce problema ai Chris01 ?
<Chris01> dar vad ca nu este nimeni
<crekarasu> ce problema ai Chris01 ? poate am eu vre-o idee
<Chris01> am nevoie de un hard disk extern 2.5 USB 2.0 care poate fi formatat cu XFS? 
<Chris01> ce sa iau
<crekarasu> oh..
<crekarasu> grea intrebare
<crekarasu> nu stiu sa-ti zic
<crekarasu> si nici nu am idee ce vrei exact sa faci
<Chris01> am un PVR de fapt care cere un hdd extern. Formatul folosit este XFS. Daca hdd-ul respectiv nu accepta sa fie formatat XFS nu imi este bun
<crekarasu> inteleg ceva dar nu stiu ce sa zic ..
<Chris01> am de ex un stick a data care nu merge formatat XFS si pe site scrie ca nu au compatibilitate linux
<crekarasu> aham
<Chris01> mai mult decat atat cei de la samsung ca de la ei este pvr-ul habar n-au 
<Chris01> nu stiau nici ca se poate vedea formatul XFS cu linux :))
<crekarasu> :)))))
<crekarasu> Chris01 de unde esti ?
<Chris01> bucuresti
<crekarasu> aha'
<crekarasu> imi pare rau, dar nici eu nu ma pricep 
<crekarasu> eu cautam alte prostii
<crekarasu> eu nu am indraznit sa-mi instalez ubuntu direct pe hdd
<crekarasu> ca vreau sa am si windows XP si ubuntu ... dar nu am indraznit
<Chris01> in virtual machine
<crekarasu> de frica sa nu-mi stric windowsu si sa pierd datele
<Chris01> il stergi cand vrei
<crekarasu> pai asa am si facut
<crekarasu> cu vmware
<Chris01> da
<crekarasu> si acum cautam sa instalez ceva
<Chris01> exact
<crekarasu> insa cam vroiam sa-l am curat pe hdd direct dar imi e frica ca bulesc si pierd toate datele de pe hdd
<crekarasu> ma gandeam la inca un hdd si sa-l pun acolo separat
<Chris01> cand instalezi pe hdd el se baga langa ce ai nu cere format ca windows-ul
<Chris01> numai ca trebuie sa ai grija sa ii faci setarile cum trebuie
<Chris01> eu am facut la un curs instalare linux
<Chris01> si l-am pus langa windows
<crekarasu> banuiesc ca e cam complicat, eu nu am facut nici un curs
<crekarasu> eu am instalat singurel tot ... insa imi e frica
<crekarasu> mai bine imi mai iau un hdd
<crekarasu> si instalez separat
<Chris01> daca vrei sa-l stergi dupa instalare alta sansa nu ai decat sa formatezi
<crekarasu> sa fie fiecare separat, windows si datele intr-o parte, hdd-u cu linuxul in alta parte
<crekarasu> daca as sterge cu tot cu windows nu ar fi o problema, ca oricum mi-am facut clona la windows
<crekarasu> dar imi e frica sa nu pierd celelalte date din partiile celelalte
<crekarasu> mai bine mai iau un hdd, si fac pe ala ubuntu si am terminat orice suspiciune
<Chris01> nu sunt afectate restul datelor
<Chris01> dar asa cum spui
<Chris01> daca nu prea te pricepi
<Chris01> mai bine
<Chris01> iti cumperi un alt hdd
<Chris01> ca sa nu complici lucrurile
<crekarasu> da exact
<crekarasu> la windows ma pricep
<crekarasu> si la linux dar nu instalat si chestii de genu
<crekarasu> instalez si un linux dar una langa alta ...
<crekarasu> imi e frica sa nu belesc
<crekarasu> inseamna ca am gandit bine sa iau alt hdd sa pun linux pe el
<Chris01> pana te deprinzi cu limbajul linux mai bine asa
<crekarasu> da asa e
<Chris01> fiind open source nu prea sunt multi indrumatori avizati
<Chris01> nici aia de la cisco
<Chris01> nu prea stiu 
<crekarasu> aham
<crekarasu> da cred
<Chris01> am patit-o pe pielea mea cum se spune
<crekarasu> tu cu ce te ocupi ?
<crekarasu> aham
<Chris01> IT, windows, networking dar tot pe windows
<Chris01> pe net chiar nu gasesti raspunsuri la probleme
<Chris01> cat putea fi de greu sa se alcatuiasca o lista de unitati compatibile linux
<crekarasu> da asa e
<Chris01> stiai sigur
<Chris01> ai vazut cum iti cumperi ceva iti scrie clar pe ambalaj compatibil windows /MAC 
<Chris01> dar linux
<Chris01> nicaieri
<Chris01> daca stii engleza
<Chris01> intra
<Chris01> pe # umbuntu
<Chris01> teoretic cei de acolo ar trebui sa aibe un tutorial ceva
<Chris01> sau intra mai tarziu
<Chris01> poate apare cineva care te poate indruma exact
<Chris01> eu am iesit 
<Chris01> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-29
<claudiu> salutare
<claudiu> ma poate ajuta cineva cu o prblema de sunet pe xubuntu 10.04?
<claudiu_s> salut
<pretender> buna
<pretender> nu pot desface un document,"text/plain":File type plain text document (text/plain) is not supported
<pretender> ma poate ajuta cineva?
<pretender> nu pot desface un document,"text/plain":File type plain text document (text/plain) is not supported;ma ajuta careva?
<[diablo]> Good evening, firstly, sorry for the English
<[diablo]> I am looking for 4-5 Ubuntu Server administrators for a project starting next year
<[diablo]> you must be based in Romania, have fluent English both spoken and written
<[diablo]> be familiar with working remotely, and the tools associated with it such as SSH
<[diablo]> we require experienced people, or you must at least be able to demonstrate your skills.
<[diablo]> I plan to hold a recruitment day in Constata in Feb. 2011
<[diablo]> If you are interested, please query me for more information. ... regards
<stas> [diablo]: hi and thanks for your interest
<stas> may I forward this message to our lug mailing list?
 * stas brb
<[diablo]> hi stas , well, yes, but I must stress, I am only looking for people with Ubuntu Server knowledge...
<[diablo]> OK if they also have knowledge of RHEL etc, cool
<stas> [diablo]: got it
<stas> btw, how many people you need?
<[diablo]> but the whole project is based on Ubuntu Server... currently I am migrating the client from RHEL5 to Ubuntu Server
<[diablo]> in the UK...
<stas> I know 2 other guys I can recommend but I'm afraid they are busy now, same for me. Anyway, your message will be forwarded.
<[diablo]> stas, I will pm you my personal email address OK
<[diablo]> please feel free to put them in contact
<stas> [diablo]: ok
<stas> though we already have your email
<stas> from contact form on website
<[diablo]> ahhh
<[diablo]> ok
<[diablo]> cool
<[diablo]> so you are an admin for ubuntu.ro eh
<stas> both the website and server admin
<stas> :)
<[diablo]> ah cool
<[diablo]> you deal with Canonical in any way_
<[diablo]> ?
<stas> now as part of romanian loco, from january maybe in some closer way
<[diablo]> cool
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-30
<stas> http://a2.twimg.com/profile_images/711526867/slt.jpg :)
<[diablo]> ha ha stas sweet :-)
<mihaita9999> salut, pot pune intrebari legate de Irc?
<[diablo]> evening all... anyone know a website that shows the salaries for Romania in the I.T sector please? I am only finding sites from yanks, and do not trust their stats
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-31
<DoruHush> La Mulți Ani! 
<fddfoo> la multi ani. : ).
<DoruHush> :)
<stas> DoruHush: la multi ani
<DoruHush> esti aici \o/
<fdd> http://ubuntu.ro/ -- traznet. : ). % cat credits congrats > stas.
<stas> mno acu avem motiv de beute :)
<fdd> clar.
<DoruHush> one man show, felicitări :)
<fdd> http://www.google.com/logos/2010/newyear11-hp.jpg -- doh.
<stas> DoruHush: sa stii ca avem nevoie de tine, partea cu asistenta sper sa o preiai tu
<stas> ok guys, party time :)
<fdd> cu ce party-uiti? : ).
<DoruHush> Nu prea mai am timp stas. Sa vedem ce aduce anul nou
<stas> fdd: nush, tre sa trec pe la remus, igor si adi
<fdd> fain.
<stas> poate inchei cu janis
<fdd> heh.
<fdd> finally, http://www.nasa.gov/directorates/somd/reports/iss_reports/2010/12312010.html. hooah!
<[diablo]> evening all... anyone know a website that shows the salaries for Romania in the I.T sector please? I am only finding sites from yanks, and do not trust their stats
<fdd> evenin.
<fdd> how bout the info http://laborsta.ilo.org/ provide?
<fdd> it's not /that/ detailed, but still.
<[diablo]> hi fdd thank you
<[diablo]> fdd, will take a look
<[diablo]> mmm sadly it does not give me the info I need
<fdd> myeah, it seems so, unfortunately.
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-01
<[diablo]> evening
<[diablo]> stas, you about please?
<stas> hey [diablo] 
<stas> happy new year btw
<[diablo]> too you to
<[diablo]> you have a moment free?
<stas> [diablo]: yes, shoot
<[diablo]> can I query you_
<[diablo]> ?
<stas> yep
<{dante_zx}> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-01-02
<ubuntu-visitor5> salut
<ubuntu-visitor5> ma poate ajuta cibńeva
<ubuntu-visitor5> ma poate ajuta cineva?
<stas> alinrus: ce faci?
<alinrus> citeam ceva
<stas> maine incepe scoala, right?
<alinrus> ma eu asa cred
<stas> kkt
<stas> zii un film fain
<alinrus> acum am scos ceva
<alinrus> stai sa vad cum ii zice
<alinrus> sunshine
<stas> danny boyle, ala cu indianu milionier? :)
<alinrus> habar n-am
<alinrus> nu ma intereseaza astea
<ksian_sf> sda
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-28
<mixer> va salut
<johny_> sal all
<TARA24> Salutare la toata lumea.
<TARA24> Salutare Octy
<Octy> sal 
<TARA24> sunt anumite comenzi care se pot tasta...de tip "/help" ...de care ar trebui sa stiu?
<DoctorD> :)
<TARA24> :)
<TARA24> ce liniste de-ti vine.....sa mai programezi ceva!!!
<ubuntu> este cineva ?
<TARA24> da
<fdd> nu.
<TARA24> Salutare la toata lumea.
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-31
<calvarr> La mulți ani!
#ubuntu-ro 2012-12-26
<veronica> buna ziua 
<veronica> este cineva aici ?
<veronica> am mare nevoie de ajutor si nu ma descurc
#ubuntu-ro 2012-12-28
<leonardpop> Salutare! Ma poate ajuta cineva in urmatoarea problema?: am instalat ubuntu minimal si dupa aia gnome3, internet functioneaza cam greu, iar reteaua wireless apare unmanaged. Multumesc.
#ubuntu-ro 2012-12-30
<Thor^> re all
<Thor^> :( nici aici nu este nimeni...
#ubuntu-ro 2014-12-24
<alecssim> salut...
#ubuntu-ro 2014-12-25
<alecssim> carreva pe aici?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-12-27
<anonymous__> salut
<anonymous__> am nevoie de ajutor
<anonymous__> e cineva online
#ubuntu-ro 2016-12-27
<nmsa> salutare
<nmsa> ceva experti django p'aci?!
#ubuntu-ro 2017-12-25
<adavidoaiei> craciun fericit https://software-engineer-adavidoaiei.blogspot.ro/
<diogenes_> adavidoaiei, multumesc, si tie craciun fericit!
